# Lot's of hunt tests this weekend...



## Judi

I wouldn't want to be hunted.


----------



## AmberSunrise

DNL2448 said:


> Good luck to all those participating. Those I know...GoldenSail with Scout, Sammydog with Mira and yes, even Doo and I. Any others??? Make sure you post how you all do.


Faelan and I will be at a test ...


----------



## DNL2448

Sunrise said:


> Faelan and I will be at a test ...


Have a great time! We'll be thinking of you and Faelan..Let us know how you do.:wavey:


----------



## Judi

After the dogs pass... then what?


----------



## DNL2448

We have a dog party!


----------



## Judi

and after that??


----------



## DNL2448

How much 'after' are you looking for? Hours, days, weeks, months, years? 

We have a dog party, watch the rest of the test, congratulation everyone, console those who don't pass. Have a great BBQ with the club giving the test, go back to the hotel, shower, air the dogs, watch a little tv. Try to get some sleep........


----------



## K9-Design

Fisher and Slater hopefully will have a repeat of last weekend. 2nd HT this weekend in Hambden.


----------



## AmberSunrise

DNL2448 said:


> Good luck to all those participating. Those I know...Sunrise and Faelan, GoldenSail with Scout, Sammydog with Mira and yes, even Doo and I. Any others??? Make sure you post how you all do.


Good luck to all


----------



## AmberSunrise

K9-Design said:


> Fisher and Slater hopefully will have a repeat of last weekend. 2nd HT this weekend in Hambden.


Good luck


----------



## sterregold

Good luck everyone! I am judging rather than running this weekend, so I am hoping to see lots of good dog work in Junior and Senior, and looking for ward to shaking lots of hands and handling out lots of rosettes!


----------



## DNL2448

Thank you Shelly! Thanks to all those judging these tests as well, to take time out of your weekend to judge is really cool. Again...Thanks!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Judi said:


> I wouldn't want to be hunted.


 Why would you be hunted ???




Judi said:


> After the dogs pass... then what?


After the tests, we celebrate with the dogs who spend so much time with us, showing us that their instincts are true. 
During the tests, we cheer each other and the dogs on. We commiserate with those who do not pass (and there are many since these tests are just that, tests) and congratulate those teams who pass.



Judi said:


> and after that??


After that we thank our judges, we clean up, go home and honor our dogs. We got to spend a day or more watching our dogs do what they were bred to do, see their drive, joy & purpose.


----------



## hollyk

Good Luck to everyone running, antd judging this week- end. Sending good weather wishes.


----------



## Judi

DNL2448 said:


> How much 'after' are you looking for? Hours, days, weeks, months, years?
> 
> We have a dog party, watch the rest of the test, congratulation everyone, console those who don't pass. Have a great BBQ with the club giving the test, go back to the hotel, shower, air the dogs, watch a little tv. Try to get some sleep........


Then they are allowed to kill?


----------



## Radarsdad

Judi said:


> After the dogs pass... then what?


Mine get a steak
I get one too!


----------



## Radarsdad

Judi said:


> and after that??


We go try to win another steak (course we have to get the ribbon first)
After that we go hunting


----------



## DNL2448

Judi said:


> Then they are allowed to kill?


No the dogs are not allowed to kill. What exactly are you trying to get at? If you are against hunting, please check the forum topic this thread is in...Golden Retriever HUNT and FIELD.:doh:


----------



## AmberSunrise

Radarsdad said:


> Mine get a steak
> I get one too!


Mine get a cheeseburger - cooked  They normally eat raw so cooked is a real treat!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Judi said:


> Then they are allowed to kill?


Where are you going with your questions? 

If you honestly wish to know, please check the AKC Hunt Test Rules. 
http://www.akc.org/pdfs/rulebooks/RHTRET.pdf


----------



## Radarsdad

Cheeseburger is fattening and bad for dogs that's why only Dad can eat em. Don't want puppies gettin fat.
My daughter did the the same when we were getting her lab through Junior. He taught me to FF Labs before they weigh *70 lbs.*.


----------



## Judi

Sunrise said:


> Where are you going with your questions?
> 
> If you honestly wish to know, please check the AKC Hunt Test Rules.
> http://www.akc.org/pdfs/rulebooks/RHTRET.pdf


Where do you think I am going with this question?
If I didn't want to know, I wouldn't have asked!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Radarsdad said:


> Cheeseburger is fattening and bad for dogs that's why only Dad can eat em. Don't want puppies gettin fat.
> My daughter did the the same when we were getting her lab through Junior. He taught me to FF Labs before they weigh *70 lbs.*.



LOL - well lucky for me Faelan is slim & trim, so the occasional cheeseburger still has him at 64#.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Judi said:


> Where do you think I am going with this question?
> If I didn't want to know, I wouldn't have asked!


Excellent  You now have the link for the Hunt Test rules.


----------



## Radarsdad

Judi said:


> Then they are allowed to kill?



They are only allowed to kill one thing:

*TROLLS*


----------



## DNL2448

Look, I started this thread to wish those competing in this weekends hunt tests good luck. Obviously you are not going to do so. If you really would like to know more about hunt tests and retrievers, please feel free to start another thread, or read the link posted by Sunrise. Thanks.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Good luck to everyone this weekend!!!!!


----------



## Radarsdad

Sunrise said:


> LOL - well lucky for me Faelan is slim & trim, so the occasional cheeseburger still has him at 64#.


I have to confess Radar did get a cheeseburger or two.
After a few Master tests he was lucky he got fed at all. Ribbon in our hand and all he had to do was sit still for a couple of more minutes. KNUCLEHEAD

Seriously I want to see enough ribbon posted up here from this weekend to build a blimp. Bring back the chickens guys!!!!!!!!!!!!

My little man needs to grow!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

best of luck to everyone, I can't wait to hear how you all did! Brought the laptop with me out of town just so I could check in on your hunt tests!!!!!!


----------



## DNL2448

Hope your having a great time Barb!


----------



## GoldenSail

Good luck everyone!

...am I the only one going for our first time? Ack I am so nervous. Mostly I am worried my dog is going to be a maniac--or that people will laugh at my fluffy. I hope they laugh, and she kills it. Not literally, though


----------



## DNL2448

You and Scout will do fine! Remember to breathe. I have yet to have people laugh at us when I bring any of my fluffies to the line! Also, remember to hold Scouts collar until the judge calls your number, don't touch your dog until the bird is in your hand and thank the judges as you leave, pass or fail! You will be amazed at all the great people you will meet. I can't wait to hear how you two do.


----------



## Radarsdad

Be prepared for the marsh mop,swampcollie and etc. Most are poking in fun and like watching a good golden work. Worst thing to go to the line with is a chocolate lab.(they carry the dumb gene or so they say)
I get nervous every time I go up still. One early Masters Radar was really doing well and looked like we had a pass (we did). He had been amped up all day and I was really having to stay on top of him. I went to a remote section of the grounds after the second series and got rid of my lunch.:doh:
If you ain't nervous you ain't havin fun
If you are going to be nervous put a peppermint in your mouth to mask it. No joke it works.
Oh and thank the judges


----------



## Titan1

Best of luck everyone.. Hopefully everyone has a great weekend and some legs and passes.. I will be rooting for you guys from MN... oh... and I will be cheering you on from a nice comfy bed as Titan and I sleep in.. No shows for us for a couple weeks..
Good Luck!


----------



## marsh mop

Good luck to all who run this weekend. 
Three of my favorite things are
1-running a test or trial
2- judging dogs
3-shooting flyers
I know every one and their dogs will have a great time!
Jim


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks! Maxs Mom and I are at the UKC premier for agility, rally, obedience, breed, and FOUR DAYS OF DOCK DIVING!



DNL2448 said:


> Hope your having a great time Barb!


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Radarsdad said:


> B
> If you are going to be nervous put a peppermint in your mouth to mask it. No joke it works.


It totally works! I think someone told me that dogs can smell the adrenaline in your saliva so the mint masks it. Not sure if it's true but it's worked for me!


----------



## HiTideGoldens

GoldenSail said:


> Good luck everyone!
> 
> ...am I the only one going for our first time? Ack I am so nervous. Mostly I am worried my dog is going to be a maniac--or that people will laugh at my fluffy. I hope they laugh, and she kills it. Not literally, though


I think you'll be fine! One piece of advice our trainer gave our class was to let the judge decide if you pass, you shouldn't do it yourself. Basically if something doesn't happen exactly like you planned, don't shut down/turn into a statue and decide you failed. You may be able to get through it (even if she acts up for some reason) and still average high enough to pass. I thought that was a pretty good tip


----------



## AmbikaGR

Good luck to all the teams entered in hunt tests this weekend. :wavey:


----------



## hotel4dogs

just stopping by to reminded everyone that I lugged this heavy laptop with me this weekend so that I can get up-to-the-minute results of your hunt tests.....


----------



## GoldenSail

...so aren't they supposed to send you directions? This may be a little late (but I don't show until tomorrow), but I thought something would come in the mail or an email. Entry express says nothing...


----------



## GoldenSail

Phew! Never mind the above. I finally found it on entry express. It was not under directions (which said they would be posted later, ahem), but rather, at the bottom.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Yeah, I was thrown the first hunt test too - no confirmation or directions are sent - I guess they assume we all will just check the website for the running order & premium.

Very different from agility and obedience.


----------



## Radarsdad

Sunrise said:


> Yeah, I was thrown the first hunt test too - no confirmation or directions are sent - I guess they assume we all will just check the website for the running order & premium.
> 
> Very different from agility and obedience.


You won't get anything in mail.
Directions are on entry express under *VIEW PREMIUM*
Sorry so late with response went training early this morning.


----------



## Radarsdad

With the costs of birds,shells,judges expenses etc going up. Most clubs are having to cut back on mailouts,ie. Postcards and such. Postcards are expensive.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Where are the results people????? I can't wait to hear!!!!!!!


----------



## hollyk

Still early on the West Coast but should be soon.


----------



## AmberSunrise

hotel4dogs said:


> Where are the results people????? I can't wait to hear!!!!!!!


Sorry, no news from me until tomorrow .....

Edit: some results starting to come in on Facebook


----------



## AmbikaGR

Sunrise said:


> Edit: some results starting to come in on Facebook



That's like one of those 11 O'clock news teases....... :doh:
Which by the way, I hate!!!


----------



## K9-Design

Fisher broke
Slater bumper JH leg with flying colors


----------



## DNL2448

Windy Ridge Call Of Dooley.....*JH*! 

Mostly an awesome run, not an easy one either.


----------



## Radarsdad

Good Job Slater

And congratulations to the new JH
Cheeseburger time

Fisher,
Sorry Bud, no cheeseburger this time:doh:

Pics are not showing up, did I miss them or is it my browser????


----------



## DNL2448

Rain forced me to keep my camera in the car, no photos from Oregon. I'll bet Sammydog will have one to share, though!


----------



## sammydog

I did not know this thread was here! How FUN!!! Good idea Laura!!!

Congrats on Dooley's JH!!! YAY!!!

Good job Slater and Fisher (even if he broke, I bet he was awesome until them)

We had a good day for our Goldens today, we had three junior Goldens in our pre-test training group and everyone passed (Sam and Tango for their titles). It was very fun. That is Mira's 3rd leg, back again tomorrow!

Mira and I









L-R: Sam, Mira and Tango


----------



## AmberSunrise

K9-Design said:


> Fisher broke
> Slater bumper JH leg with flying colors


Congrats on Slater's bumper leg 

Sorry to hear Fisher broke


----------



## AmberSunrise

DNL2448 said:


> Windy Ridge Call Of Dooley.....*JH*!
> 
> Mostly an awesome run, not an easy one either.



Woohooo  Congratulations!


----------



## AmberSunrise

sammydog said:


> I did not know this thread was here! How FUN!!! Good idea Laura!!!
> 
> Congrats on Dooley's JH!!! YAY!!!
> 
> Good job Slater and Fisher (even if he broke, I bet he was awesome until them)
> 
> We had a good day for our Goldens today, we had three junior Goldens in our pre-test training group and everyone passed (Sam and Tango for their titles). It was very fun. That is Mira's 3rd leg, back again tomorrow!
> 
> Mira and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-R: Sam, Mira and Tango


Wow - congratulations to you all !


----------



## hotel4dogs

Congratulations to Slater, extra belly rubs for Fisher, I'm sure he had a blast regardless, they don't know if they passed or not....
New title for Dooley, YAY!!!!!
And congratulations to Mira, who can do everything! and her pals!
Now we need to hear from Lisa????????? Where are you???????


----------



## marsh mop

> extra belly rubs for Fisher, I'm sure he had a blast regardless, they don't know if they passed or not....


 I bet the "NO HERE" from Anney could be heard for many miles about the time Fisher broke and he knew he had messed up big time. I wouldn't own a dog that never broke. The good ones have or will one day. Fishers title will come I am sure.
Congratulations to all others who picked up passes.
Jim


----------



## hollyk

WooHoo on the title Laura & Dooley. Way to go Sammy & Mira (and her friends too). Anney, give Slater an ear scratch for the Victory Lap. Fisher, hold that sit for just a few more seconds buddy.
Good luck to everyone running today.


----------



## Radarsdad

Yep good luck to everyone today. Really like seeing orange in pics!!! Looks good.


----------



## Loisiana

Wow it's funny to be hearing the results from so many hunt tests, they are nonexistent in this area during the summer.....we have spring and fall tests. I have never seen so many golden retriever hunt test results as I am seeing pop up on facebook this weekend!

Oh and as for what happens afterward...don't know about where you are from, but around here if you earn a title you get thrown in the water...


----------



## Radarsdad

> Oh and as for what happens afterward...don't know about where you are from, but around here if you earn a title you get thrown in the water.


Hmmm forgot about that one. Anybody near Laura that can do the honors for us.
I am pretty certain she was dry when she got home????


----------



## AmberSunrise

Just back from Faelan's test. Once again he was outstanding on his land marks - excellent line manners, delivery, marking ; 11 of the 32 dogs failed the land. He was really, really good.

His water mark #1 was a flyer. Awesome line, strong drive to the bird and then .. well he grabbed some feathers and came back. Even the judges expressed their disappointment - it was a long mark 90ish yards so perhaps I need to work him through feathers on long marks? He was so good that people were returning to their seats just assuming he had it nailed - next test in 2 weeks. I also need to figure out a way to get him more flyers.......


----------



## AmberSunrise

PS: I really dislike being the last & second to last dog .. been there, done that, can I have in the first 10 please? Less scent, less feathers ....


----------



## GoldenSail

We pass! More to come later....


----------



## AmbikaGR

Sorry to hear no rosette Sharon. Is your next test Southern Berk's test? I am still on the fence about entering.


----------



## AmberSunrise

AmbikaGR said:


> Sorry to hear no rosette Sharon. Is your next test Southern Berk's test? I am still on the fence about entering.


Yes, Southern Berkshire is the final test I am entered in right now -he is so darned close.....I'll need to decide about further tests after that.


----------



## sammydog

Well, no pass for us today... bummer... Mira decided she was not going to pick up the first bird. Thought we were done with that, back to training... We were the 2nd dog, so I packed up and headed to watch friends at an agility trial near my house, that was fun!


----------



## sammydog

GoldenSail said:


> We pass! More to come later....


WOO HOOO Congrats to you!!!!


----------



## sammydog

Sunrise said:


> Just back from Faelan's test. Once again he was outstanding on his land marks - excellent line manners, delivery, marking ; 11 of the 32 dogs failed the land. He was really, really good.
> 
> His water mark #1 was a flyer. Awesome line, strong drive to the bird and then .. well he grabbed some feathers and came back. Even the judges expressed their disappointment - it was a long mark 90ish yards so perhaps I need to work him through feathers on long marks? He was so good that people were returning to their seats just assuming he had it nailed - next test in 2 weeks. I also need to figure out a way to get him more flyers.......


What a bummer! I am sure it was still nice to see him nail a hard mark! I am sure he will do it in two weeks! I don't think we have any tests until the fall/winter...


----------



## Radarsdad

Sunrise said:


> PS: I really dislike being the last & second to last dog .. been there, done that, can I have in the first 10 please? Less scent, less feathers ....


That's something you will have to work him through. Experience helps (more flyers). You can use a shacked chicken for flyer if you access to it if you can't get live birds. You don't shoot the chicken put him back in the cage or pen,feed him and use him again. Few dogs damage the bird if they do then you have mouth problems. But it is not common.

Being first or last in the running order can have advantages and disadvantages. I would rather run towards the end. More scent and beaten paths to the birds. 

You'll get it next time. They call em tests for a reason.


----------



## AmberSunrise

sammydog said:


> Well, no pass for us today... bummer... Mira decided she was not going to pick up the first bird. Thought we were done with that, back to training... We were the 2nd dog, so I packed up and headed to watch friends at an agility trial near my house, that was fun!


I am sorry for your not getting a rosette, but glad you got done early enough to see some agility


----------



## Loisiana

I am getting so jealous I am thinking of just entering my dog in something. Training-shmaining, whats the worst that could happen...


----------



## AmbikaGR

Loisiana said:


> I am getting so jealous I am thinking of just entering my dog in something. Training-shmaining, whats the worst that could happen...



Do I need to show you the videos of Oriana again??? :doh:


----------



## AmberSunrise

Radarsdad said:


> That's something you will have to work him through. Experience helps (more flyers). You can use a shacked chicken for flyer if you access to it if you can't get live birds. You don't shoot the chicken put him back in the cage or pen,feed him and use him again. Few dogs damage the bird if they do then you have mouth problems. But it is not common.
> 
> Being first or last in the running order can have advantages and disadvantages. I would rather run towards the end. More scent and beaten paths to the birds.
> 
> You'll get it next time. They call em tests for a reason.


Grins - yeah I know. I actually come away from each one convinced Faelan is actually really good, it is me who is not experienced enough to show him all the scenarios he needs to work through <sigh>. We'll get there... I remember when I first started obedience not knowing enough to do my dogs justice, but working through it. I have that same feeling for hunt tests but I really am very proud of all he does great  And he does have a lot of strengths 

Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Loisiana said:


> I am getting so jealous I am thinking of just entering my dog in something. Training-shmaining, whats the worst that could happen...


Hey I thought you had Flip entered in Novice???


----------



## AmberSunrise

sammydog said:


> What a bummer! I am sure it was still nice to see him nail a hard mark! I am sure he will do it in two weeks! I don't think we have any tests until the fall/winter...


Oh it was  I was so thrilled he got half of my lunch - meatball in tomato sauce .. yummy  Folks were commenting it was easy to tell I was thrilled with his work LOL and that was before the meatball while we were running back to the truck!


----------



## hollyk

GoldenSail said:


> We pass! More to come later....


WooHoo Scout!


----------



## AmberSunrise

GoldenSail said:


> We pass! More to come later....


Yay Scout  Congratulations!!


----------



## Loisiana

Sunrise said:


> Hey I thought you had Flip entered in Novice???


Oh I meant field something! Maybe I will look for a WC far away from here where nobody knows us...


----------



## AmberSunrise

Loisiana said:


> Oh I meant field something! Maybe I will look for a WC far away from here where nobody knows us...



Awww - just think, my mentor told me just the other day that I can start working doubles AFTER Faelan has 2 JH passes - probably no WC this year, but next year if you visit your sister we can do a WC  ...


----------



## hollyk

Sunrise, 
Oh it sounds so close. It is always fun it see nice drive out!
Best of luck next time.


----------



## Titan1

AmbikaGR said:


> Do I need to show you the videos of Oriana again??? :doh:


You might need to because I was thinking the same thing... No one knows me well enough in the field stuff.. I can claim temporary insanity...:doh:


----------



## GoldenSail

Congratulations to everyone!

I myself had a near panic attack when I had difficulty finding the hunt test. They had one sign, and it was a letter-sized sign. Then I felt funny driving my little station wagon along this dirt road into a cow pasture with my show bred and blonde golden! Everyone else was driving either an SUV or a truck.

I was nervous as hell, and I consumed multiple altoids. She did great on the land marks, no issue other than she went past the first bird and I whistled her because she put her head down and I thought she might have the bird (she was off and I was nervous). I was later told that could be considered handling, although I asked the judge and she did not consider it handling since she was already close to the bird.

Water was good except it was her first time with decoys. They were close to the bank and she had to stop and check them out. Then she stopped for a minute and looked at me, then worked out she needed to keep going. So, guess I need to get some decoys!

But I am happy she did well. It really wasn't that unlike anything we've done in training. She's done far harder stuff.


----------



## Loisiana

Flip thinks this is a great idea. He is practicing by retrieving everything in the kitchen that will fit in his mouth and bringing it to the living room.

Faelan will be too well trained, he would make us look really bad!

Now Titan and Fip entered together, that could work. We could have someone film it and call it "Obedience Dogs Gone Wild"


----------



## Titan1

Loisiana said:


> Flip thinks this is a great idea. He is practicing by retrieving everything in the kitchen that will fit in his mouth and bringing it to the living room.
> 
> Faelan will be too well trained, he would make us look really bad!
> 
> Now Titan and Fip entered together, that could work. We could have someone film it and call it "Obedience Dogs Gone Wild"


You are such a goof!


----------



## Titan1

GoldenSail said:


> Congratulations to everyone!
> 
> I myself had a near panic attack when I had difficulty finding the hunt test. They had one sign, and it was a letter-sized sign. Then I felt funny driving my little station wagon along this dirt road into a cow pasture with my show bred and blonde golden! Everyone else was driving either an SUV or a truck.
> 
> I was nervous as hell, and I consumed multiple altoids. She did great on the land marks, no issue other than she went past the first bird and I whistled her because she put her head down and I thought she might have the bird (she was off and I was nervous). I was later told that could be considered handling, although I asked the judge and she did not consider it handling since she was already close to the bird.
> 
> Water was good except it was her first time with decoys. They were close to the bank and she had to stop and check them out. Then she stopped for a minute and looked at me, then worked out she needed to keep going. So, guess I need to get some decoys!
> 
> But I am happy she did well. It really wasn't that unlike anything we've done in training. She's done far harder stuff.


Congrats from Titan and I.. Way to show em!


----------



## Loisiana

Congrats to you and Scout! Sounds like you had fun and did Fluffies proud!


----------



## DNL2448

Great to hear all the hunt test stories, and some of those to come (Titan 1 and Louisiana)! Congratulations to Scout, and bummer about Faelan, but he'll get it, especially if he was that close today! 

I left before the test was done, I'm not sure if we passed or not. It was ugly, though Doo did everything, just in a way that gives Goldens the bad rap :-/ Needless to say, we have some holes to fill. Anyhew, I left early so I could stop by and see Dad on fathers day. If we did pass, they will send the ribbon to me. I called the pro I work with and since I already had the day off tomorrow I am going to work with him and pick his brain, let him tell me what to do.


----------



## sammydog

I am sure Dooley just thought he deserved the day off...

I just heard from someone at our test and was passed along an apology on the state of Mira's bird from the gunner. I guess it was a very yucky bird from the day before... The first few dogs all got very yucky birds until they re-birded. I have told myself multiple times that I am making a choice not to force fetch her, therefore I need to accept it if she decided the bird is gross... sigh... I think we need to practice with some yuckier birds!  I hate dealing with yucky birds, unfortunately it requires me touching them as well! :yuck::yuck: Always something to work on!


----------



## K9-Design

marsh mop said:


> I bet the "NO HERE" from Anney could be heard for many miles about the time Fisher broke and he knew he had messed up big time. I wouldn't own a dog that never broke. The good ones have or will one day. Fishers title will come I am sure.
> Congratulations to all others who picked up passes.
> Jim



Yeah something like that...Fisher didn't have much of a blast, he took off after the 2nd bird of the triple in the first series. He didn't get a single bird 
Too bad was a nice test by all appearances he would have stomped it. 
Next time...!


----------



## sammydog

I agree, Fisher is going to have it soon!


----------



## DNL2448

Dooley JH...


----------



## DNL2448

K9-Design said:


> Next time...!


Of that, I have no doubt!


----------



## DNL2448

sammydog said:


> I am sure Dooley just thought he deserved the day off...
> 
> I just heard from someone at our test and was passed along an apology on the state of Mira's bird from the gunner. I guess it was a very yucky bird from the day before... The first few dogs all got very yucky birds until they re-birded. I have told myself multiple times that I am making a choice not to force fetch her, therefore I need to accept it if she decided the bird is gross... sigh... I think we need to practice with some yuckier birds!  I hate dealing with yucky birds, unfortunately it requires me touching them as well! :yuck::yuck: Always something to work on!


That just goes to show you how smart them Goldens are...If the birds are that yucky, they would not be fit for human consumption.:no: Therefore, it would be best to leave them for the other animals, that would make them a tasty treat!

Stick with your convictions, she will get it, won't be long now.


----------



## Radarsdad

> Yeah something like that...Fisher didn't have much of a blast, he took off after the 2nd bird of the triple in the first series. He didn't get a single bird
> Too bad was a nice test by all appearances he would have stomped it.
> Next time...!


Reminds of a Masters test we almost ran. Test started at *8 AM*. Radar 3rd dog to run. Cold front came through the night before. Conditions for the perfect storm, or rather perfect break were in place. Water series where he had been three times before (1 Senior pass and 2 Master passes). So we have water, cool temps, and familiar atmosphere. When I got him out of the truck I knew we were toast. He started shaking when we started getting near the first holding blind. In the last holding he was coming out of his skin or trying to.
We were back on the road headed home by *9AM*
No doubt in my mind he would have passed the technical parts of the test. But there is this little rule about not going before you are sent and all the birds are down that got in the way.


----------



## AmberSunrise

DNL2448 said:


> Dooley JH...


Orange sure looks good on him!! Congratulations


----------



## AmberSunrise

DNL2448 said:


> Great to hear all the hunt test stories, and some of those to come (Titan 1 and Louisiana)! Congratulations to Scout, and bummer about Faelan, but he'll get it, especially if he was that close today!
> 
> I left before the test was done, I'm not sure if we passed or not. It was ugly, though Doo did everything, just in a way that gives Goldens the bad rap :-/ Needless to say, we have some holes to fill. Anyhew, I left early so I could stop by and see Dad on fathers day. If we did pass, they will send the ribbon to me. I called the pro I work with and since I already had the day off tomorrow I am going to work with him and pick his brain, let him tell me what to do.


I may be naive here, but what type of things gives goldens a bum rap?


----------



## sammydog

Dooley is so handsome!!! He looks GREAT in orange!!!


----------



## DNL2448

Bank running and dropping the bird (at least those are Dooley decided he needed to do today).


----------



## Titan1

Dooley looks great in Orange and congrats to you both again!


----------



## Jige

I went to my first HRC hunt test in Pequots Lake this weekend. I was a bird person and a marshall in training. I had so much fun I met some really great guys and learned so much I mean I can not believe everything these guys shared with me. My sister ran her little yellow lab Prada Brown(1yr old) in started she had 1 fail and 3 passes. The one fail was she had never picked up a dead duck we had a pigeon that we worked with. My sister got ahold of a duck and was able to work her for a bit and Prada rocked the rest of the show. It was a fun weekend and I am hooked.


----------



## Radarsdad

Yep,orange looks good on him Laura



> It was a fun weekend and I am hooked.


Another one reeled in. Fantastic


----------



## Titan1

General V said:


> I went to my first HRC hunt test in Pequots Lake this weekend. I was a bird person and a marshall in training. I had so much fun I met some really great guys and learned so much I mean I can not believe everything these guys shared with me. My sister ran her little yellow lab Prada Brown(1yr old) in started she had 1 fail and 3 passes. The one fail was she had never picked up a dead duck we had a pigeon that we worked with. My sister got ahold of a duck and was able to work her for a bit and Prada rocked the rest of the show. It was a fun weekend and I am hooked.


OMG.. small world .. My grandpup ran in started on Saturday and he passed!Oh course he would have been the cutest golden in the world... I am sure you would have been wowed by him..ROFL... JK he did actually run on Saturday and got his 1st pass at that trial!:wavey: Peg and Jim own Cross...


----------



## DNL2448

General V said:


> I went to my first HRC hunt test in Pequots Lake this weekend. I was a bird person and a marshall in training. I had so much fun I met some really great guys and learned so much I mean I can not believe everything these guys shared with me. My sister ran her little yellow lab Prada Brown(1yr old) in started she had 1 fail and 3 passes. The one fail was she had never picked up a dead duck we had a pigeon that we worked with. My sister got ahold of a duck and was able to work her for a bit and Prada rocked the rest of the show. It was a fun weekend and I am hooked.


_In a diabolical tone and fingers tapping together.....Eeexcellent_!


----------



## Jige

Heard Cross did a great job. I have loved watching Cross train on monday nights and I did a tracking seminar with Jim and Cross in May too.


----------



## Titan1

General V said:


> Heard Cross did a great job. I have loved watching Cross train on monday nights and I did a tracking seminar with Jim and Cross in May too.


Cool ..it really is a small world. Yep Jim and Peg were sure happy! Cross was my pick of that litter and I might have kinda convinced Jim he needed a golden...Lucky for me they already loved Titan..


----------



## sterregold

Congrats everyone on your passes and the new title for Dooley!

Had fun with the tests I judged this weekend. We had a 100% pass rate in our Junior!!! We did not set up a gimme test. Our field was scalped (the hay had been taken off this week!) so we put out about 60 decoys--big goose shells, standing fullbody geese, and some fullbody ducks as well. The dogs had to run through the dekes to get their birds, and everyone did it! On water our final bird was a 70 yard swim and the bird landed in the tules off the end of an island. Happy Junior folks, and three of them titled yesterday in the 2nd test.

Our Senior dogs also did really well--75% pass rate, and first leg for quite a few of them.


----------



## GoldenSail

Our results are already posted. 10/30 Master dogs passed. Then 3/7 Senior dogs, one of my training friends among them. His companion? A show bred lab. Then Juniors 15/20 passed.

A few interesting things I forgot to post. Several people including the judges told me how beautiful Scout is and one person told me she was their favorite dog there! I also think it really funny that when I got to a conformation show some people tell me she doesn't have enough coat, but when I got to a hunt test they think her coat is a little long. Hmm..


----------



## AmbikaGR

GoldenSail said:


> Our results are already posted. 10/30 Master dogs passed. Then 3/7 Senior dogs, one of my training friends among them. His companion? A show bred lab. Then Juniors 15/20 passed.
> 
> A few interesting things I forgot to post. Several people including the judges told me how beautiful Scout is and one person told me she was their favorite dog there! I also think it really funny that when I got to a conformation show some people tell me she doesn't have enough coat, but when I got to a hunt test they think her coat is a little long. Hmm..



One of the things that drive me crazy about the conformation ring. People see and listen to what is "winning" and then that is the type oof dog thy bring the judges. If more folks just brought what "they" felt was correct then the judges might have to decide what is correct and what is excessive. 
Okay off my soap box and to keep this thread on point...
CONGRATS to all who were out there this weekend playing with their pups and to those you got ribbons - WAY TO GO!!


----------



## K9-Design

GoldenSail said:


> A few interesting things I forgot to post. Several people including the judges told me how beautiful Scout is and one person told me she was their favorite dog there! I also think it really funny that when I got to a conformation show some people tell me she doesn't have enough coat, but when I got to a hunt test they think her coat is a little long. Hmm..


That's cool 
When you posted Scout's obedience run-thru video I thought she had a lot of coat. Then again what constitutes "a lot" of coat might be kinda geographic.
I am surprised by the number of folks who voiced a concern in this thread and others of being laughed at or even singled out because they have a golden at a hunt test. Honestly I've never felt like I was treated any different other than getting nice remarks from judges on how pretty my dogs are. Their work is up to par, and I make certain of that before entering. Don't sell yourselves short guys. 
As far as the "bad rap" goldens might have at hunt tests, almost all of it is poor training -- the trainer's fault, not the dogs! Bad water attitude (reluctance to enter, slow entry, cheating, refusal to do long swims), lack of force fetch/poor bird handling skills, parading with the bird, etc. I will be the first to tell you goldens have a tendency to be poor in the water compared to labs...but knowing that, that just means you have to work harder to prepare the dog in the water. I also think goldens are better markers and definitely have better noses than labs, so there's a benefit. They are all different but capable of the same good work.
Congrats everyone on your passes or "learning opportunities." My next test won't be until August (unless I can find someone to make a major road trip in July)....until then, happy training!


----------



## Radarsdad

> being laughed at or even singled out because they have a golden at a hunt test.


I have not experienced that other than good natured ribbing most of it "payback" at hunt tests. There is a preference for black labs in field events and their success can't be argued with. My response is that I like a challenge anybody can train a lab. Which most take as a "dig" at their training abilities. Get very few responses on that one most are too busy trying to think of something to come up with. After my dogs run I usually get nothing but compliments.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I too have received nothing but compliments about Faelan; yes I hear he is a beautiful dog but in an admiring way and frequently the person will then ask to go over him or at least meet him.

Granted my experience is limited so far, and I've never been to a field trial, but goldens don't seem to be put down around here!


----------



## Megora

K9-Design said:


> I will be the first to tell you goldens have a tendency to be poor in the water compared to labs...but knowing that, that just means you have to work harder to prepare the dog in the water. I also think goldens are better markers and definitely have better noses than labs, so there's a benefit. They are all different but capable of the same good work.


I just wanted to say that this makes me feel real proud for the breed to read that. 

Had to say... I'm thinking I'm less likely to try hunt with my dog reading the bit about day old birds being used for the test. I don't even let my dog go near the freshly dead birds that his cat-brother stows on the front porch. :


----------



## sterregold

Megora said:


> Had to say... I'm thinking I'm less likely to try hunt with my dog reading the bit about day old birds being used for the test. I don't even let my dog go near the freshly dead birds that his cat-brother stows on the front porch. :


The dogs don't care--I have training birds in my freezer than must be 2 years old and have been defrosted, used and refrozen over and over again! I finally jettisoned a few of them in the bush at the farm last week because they were too nasty to use even by my standards. We train on yucky birds because on a really hot day, even by the end of the first day the birds can be getting nasty, especially after being used on the water marks. If they are used to it in training then it should not bug them on test day. Pick up what you find, pooches!!


----------



## Radarsdad

> I will be the first to tell you goldens have a tendency to be poor in the water compared to labs


That is true to an extent but there are also labs that are poor in water also. EX. training day this weekend CLF will not get in the water to retrieve. A lot of water attitude can be dealt with and avoided by early introduction to water and in the right way. Any dog will cheat given the opportunity and no matter what breed. Early training and exposure makes a huge difference along with lots of it. Also having another dog that is watery goes along way with a pup also.
Don't give a dog a mark that they can cheat until you decheat. Don't give a cheating mark that you can't correct (like running around the bank until they *HAVE* to swim to get to you).


----------



## Megora

sterregold said:


> The dogs don't care--I have training birds in my freezer than must be 2 years old and have been defrosted, used and refrozen over and over again! I finally jettisoned a few of them in the bush at the farm last week because they were too nasty to use even by my standards. We train on yucky birds because on a really hot day, even by the end of the first day the birds can be getting nasty, especially after being used on the water marks. If they are used to it in training then it should not bug them on test day. Pick up what you find, pooches!!


Hehee. I wasn't thinking about the dogs. 










<- I was thinking this would have to be my hunt test outfit if the birds were getting rank.

(I'm still planning to find a way to check out a nearby hunt test sometime to see what it is like)


----------



## Radarsdad

Might want see if they have those in khaki or camo.
You dog should pick up what they are sent for no matter if it's bumper or rank bird.


----------



## sterregold

Megora said:


> Hehee. I wasn't thinking about the dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <- I was thinking this would have to be my hunt test outfit if the birds were getting rank.
> 
> (I'm still planning to find a way to check out a nearby hunt test sometime to see what it is like)


You get used to it. Really! By this point I have been exposed to so many gross birds I think it has topped up my immune system....


----------



## Megora

sterregold said:


> You get used to it. Really! By this point I have been exposed to so many gross birds I think it has topped up my immune system....


:yuck: 

Then again... I'm thinking about going to the Fort Detroit GRC hunt test next month. To watch. Won't be bringing my guy. 

Is anyone going to that test? 

Is there a certain time you have to be there to see the JH part?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Just got done reading thru this thread, I think it's probably the best thread on here ever. 
Huge congratulations to everyone who passed, and for the new titles. See Lisa, I knew Scout was ready, lol! And huge congratulations to everyone who has taken the time to train, and to get out there and DO IT whether or not you passed.
Can't wait to hear more from the next set of tests! We won't be ready to run senior for a while (and probably NEVER the WCX because of the water honor, sigh) so I have to live vicariously thru you guys.


----------



## K9-Design

hotel4dogs said:


> get out there and DO IT whether or not you passed.
> Can't wait to hear more from the next set of tests! We won't be ready to run senior for a while (and probably NEVER the WCX because of the water honor, sigh) so I have to live vicariously thru you guys.


Senior can have the honor on the water too, don't forget!


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh sure, ruin my day....

We'll get there on the water honor, I know we will. He's just sort of, well, excited about water retrieves and we need to clarify who is in charge.




K9-Design said:


> Senior can have the honor on the water too, don't forget!


----------



## Radarsdad

Let's see? How does that go? Train don't _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _?????


----------



## DNL2448

K9-Design said:


> As far as the "bad rap" goldens might have at hunt tests, almost all of it is poor training -- the trainer's fault, not the dogs!


I have no doubt Dooley's short comings Sunday was due to my incompetence as a trainer. We obviously have some holes that need to be filled.:doh: I am proud of his water entry and marking. He is just getting sloppy in the handling of the birds (and I did send him to a pro for FF, I'm thinking we need to re-visit this).


----------



## hotel4dogs

I have heard sooo many times....goldens don't like water. goldens don't have good water entries. goldens come back slowly. goldens have the best noses. 
Also have heard that flat coated retrievers are the worst bank runners in the business, and from my limited experience, there just might be a grain of truth to that one!


----------



## GoldenSail

K9-Design said:


> That's cool
> When you posted Scout's obedience run-thru video I thought she had a lot of coat. Then again what constitutes "a lot" of coat might be kinda geographic.


It probably varies by the style of golden. I have had some conformation people tell me she could use a little more coat, even my breeder who has only seen pictures suggesting I try showstopper. But, then I have also had (to be fair) some think she was fine. It just is hard to get an idea and know what is out there when you have an immature bitch (no point in showing) and lack goldens in this area.


----------



## AmberSunrise

K9-Design said:


> That's cool
> As far as the "bad rap" goldens might have at hunt tests, almost all of it is poor training -- the trainer's fault, not the dogs! Bad water attitude (reluctance to enter, slow entry, cheating, refusal to do long swims), lack of force fetch/poor bird handling skills, parading with the bird, etc. I will be the first to tell you goldens have a tendency to be poor in the water compared to labs...but knowing that, that just means you have to work harder to prepare the dog in the water.


Oh, I know the holes in Faelan's training are my fault - heck, I don't even know enough to make sense of that saying to never train unless you have a purpose - my purpose so far is limited to what is explained to me or a drill description in a book - that's why I work with an experienced mentor as well as an amazing Golden Club.

I am very proud of my Faelan. When he is coming to the line and retrieving his bird he is beauty and drive in motion. He has a beautiful delivery, enters the water cleanly and swims with power. He has taken an excellent line in both of his failed retrieves and I am pretty sure I have figured out a few common elements which will be worked on. Yes, we will fail some tests, but unfortunately that is the only way I can learn how to prioritize my very limited training time, and train him in a manner that agrees with my style. 

Happy Training in the meantime


----------



## AmberSunrise

Results are posted for the hunt test I was in:

For the JH stake, 17 out of 32 dogs failed. Of the dogs who passed there were several (3-5) dogs who had the style I think my Faelan has and that I strive for. 2 were jaw-dropping beautiful workers.

Some of the passes were most likely scored lower given some of the the delivery problems and wide area of hunts I saw - at least 1 team was failed for wide hunts (she was unhappy about the failure given some of the other hunts), possibly more; these problems were not limited to the goldens by any means nor were the bank runners only goldens. A few handlers were told their deliveries were 'real ugly'.

11 dogs failed the land series, while a further 6 dogs failed the water - several ran the bank on the 1st retrieve.

I am not sure, but I would think this is a high failure rate? I do know there were some people questioning the judges about yardage and grumbling about the setups - the judges merely told the folks they were welcome to measure for themselves


----------



## sterregold

It is a relatively high failure rate for JH, but that is often the case early in the season when the dogs have not had as much training. I ran one last year where only 5 of 17 passed. That said, there will always be people who grumble about the tests. Yes, sometimes judges set something up that has more factors in it than they realize. I know I have run my dogs in tests where I would have used the field very differently, but I was not the judge, so barring safety issues, you run what is set! That is why it is important to run a setup dog who is actually working at the level being tested. They will reveal the factors and allow you to adjust accordingly. That is why I do not like to have contestants around when we are finalizing the marks--they can get panicked over something we are going to change.

Remember that each mark is scored individually in four categories--marking, perseververance, style, and trainability. You have to get a minimum of 5/10 in each category, and an overall average of at leat 7/10. So the delivery and bird handling issues would be dinging them in trainability. Avoiding cover or water on the way to the bird would be a ding in perseverance (you do your best to set a non-cheaty test in JH, so if the dogs cheat that they are pretty determined). The big hunts would definitely ding on marking and possibly on perseverance as well depending on how the hunt happened. I know I could well score two big hunts differently depending on how they occur. If the dog drives out to the area of fall, sets up a hunt there but does not immediately come up with the bird and then the hunt gets rangier, that is going to score better than a dog who does not recognize the depth of fall (part of the task of marking) and starts hunting short (more common in JH) or blows through and hunts deep (less common but have seen it too) and is basically just quartering the field hoping to come up with something.

Sometimes dogs fail because of flukey things, but most often in JH it is underpreparation. Just because the maximum mark length is 100 yards does not mean that is all that should be trained! Train bigger and tougher than you will see in a test, so that as Evan G says your dog will be underwhelmed. You can build this up for your dog in training--do firedrills to maintain momentum and build them up so they can do a 200 yard mark with confidence and then keep it balanced with shorter marks so they remember to check down on shorter birds as well (we had a few SH dogs blow it on Sunday by blowing through a checkdown go-bird). That balance of short, med and long birds will really help to teach them about recognizing depth of fall.


----------



## Radarsdad

The judges job is not to set up a test that everyone can pass. There is a standard in the rule book by which they are bound to uphold. Marking ability is of primary importance. A big wide hunt is not a mark, but a hunt instead. Simply sending a dog out to find it is a disservice to the dog. Marking can and easily taught. Line manners and hand delivery are to be taught also. Factors such as cover changes, obstacles in and out of water need to be incorporated into your marks. Judges will and should use these in tests and is a factor in judging. It is a field test not a walk in park test and should include conditions and factors your dog will encounter in a hunting situation. Birds don't always fall on level flat ground in nicely mown field or in a pristine manicured pond. Birds don't come back to you shampooed and blow dried. Dropping a wounded bird is not desirable for obvious reasons of a wounded bird escaping and one of their true purposes is to retrieve game so a resource is not wasted and allowed to suffer.
This is not a rant nor intended to scold or offend but to possibly help you prepare your dog. Don't complain about it train for it.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Radarsdad said:


> The judges job is not to set up a test that everyone can pass. There is a standard in the rule book by which they are bound to uphold. Marking ability is of primary importance. A big wide hunt is not a mark, but a hunt instead. Simply sending a dog out to find it is a disservice to the dog. Marking can and easily taught. Line manners and hand delivery are to be taught also. Factors such as cover changes, obstacles in and out of water need to be incorporated into your marks. Judges will and should use these in tests and is a factor in judging. It is a field test not a walk in park test and should include conditions and factors your dog will encounter in a hunting situation. Birds don't always fall on level flat ground in nicely mown field or in a pristine manicured pond. Birds don't come back to you shampooed and blow dried. Dropping a wounded bird is not desirable for obvious reasons of a wounded bird escaping and one of their true purposes is to retrieve game so a resource is not wasted and allowed to suffer.
> This is not a rant nor intended to scold or offend but to possibly help you prepare your dog. Don't complain about it train for it.


I did not mean to imply any complaints, I was just commenting on some of the things I saw. Indeed my dog did very, very well on land and showed a hole in training on water - which will be addressed. I am a long time obedience trainer who learned the train don't complain philosophy. I liked the judges, their tests and their attitudes... and I felt perhaps the comments would be helpful to other less expereinced trainers such as myself.


----------



## AmberSunrise

sterregold said:


> Remember that each mark is scored individually in four categories--marking, perseververance, style, and trainability. You have to get a minimum of 5/10 in each category, and an overall average of at leat 7/10. So the delivery and bird handling issues would be dinging them in trainability. Avoiding cover or water on the way to the bird would be a ding in perseverance (you do your best to set a non-cheaty test in JH, so if the dogs cheat that they are pretty determined). The big hunts would definitely ding on marking and possibly on perseverance as well depending on how the hunt happened. I know I could well score two big hunts differently depending on how they occur. If the dog drives out to the area of fall, sets up a hunt there but does not immediately come up with the bird and then the hunt gets rangier, that is going to score better than a dog who does not recognize the depth of fall (part of the task of marking) and starts hunting short (more common in JH) or blows through and hunts deep (less common but have seen it too) and is basically just quartering the field hoping to come up with something.
> 
> Sometimes dogs fail because of flukey things, but most often in JH it is underpreparation. Just because the maximum mark length is 100 yards does not mean that is all that should be trained! Train bigger and tougher than you will see in a test, so that as Evan G says your dog will be underwhelmed. You can build this up for your dog in training--do firedrills to maintain momentum and build them up so they can do a 200 yard mark with confidence and then keep it balanced with shorter marks so they remember to check down on shorter birds as well (we had a few SH dogs blow it on Sunday by blowing through a checkdown go-bird). That balance of short, med and long birds will really help to teach them about recognizing depth of fall.


Thank you !! This was very helpful - especially the explaination on why some of the hunts would have failed


----------



## hotel4dogs

One of the main reasons I prefer field to obedience (competition) is that in obedience, it's always the same old, same old, sometimes in a different order, but still the same exercises, whereas in field, no 2 tests are alike. In my limited experience, not only are they not alike, they are HUGELY different. We had a 125+ yard land mark on one test, because the field was flat with medium cover and the judges pretty much had to use distance as there were no other real factors. Another was a short mark, probably only about 40 yards, on a hillside with lots of trees and bushes and a row of huge pine trees at the top of the hill. One water test they were throwing the bird onto the opposite bank because the birds were too old/used to float. Another water test had a sharp cheating entry/exit, because that was really the only place they could get the mark due to massive sucking mud along the shoreline. And of course the famous gators in the water test. And so on.
To me, it makes it a lot of fun to not know what you're going to encounter, and to have your dog go out and have the confidence and training to handle whatever is out there. This game is so addicting!


----------



## Radarsdad

I did not mean to single out anyone personally as complaining. What bothered me is a "pro" complaining to the judges about a Junior test that obviously enough dogs passed to be fair.
Thanks Sterregold for explaining how they are judged I should have included that. 
A really good idea is to attend a judges seminar if possible it will clear a lot things about how to pass a test and how to set one up.
Every test shows, or should show you a new concept or a concept that needs revisiting. If you didn't you are not paying attention and not reading your dog. Don't visit with the judges while your dog is running. Visitation can be done after he/she is done with the test. It's not rude and any good judge will understand and appreciate what you are doing.

Just don't forget to say THANK YOU

BY THE WAY I HAVE NOTICED SEVERAL TEST PARTICIPANTS HAVE REMAINED *DRY* AFTER RECEIVING TITLES.
*THIS IS A GROSS INJUSTICE TO THE OWNER/HANDLERS AND NEEDS TO RECTIFIED*:--big_grin:

That font is a little larger than I intended but we are shortchanging these people and not allowing them the full enjoyment of the thrill of victory.


----------



## DNL2448

Quote Hotel4Dogs: _One of the main reasons I prefer field to obedience (competition) is that in obedience, it's always the same old, same old, sometimes in a different order, but still the same exercises, whereas in field, no 2 tests are alike. In my limited experience, not only are they not alike, they are HUGELY different. One of the main reasons I prefer field to obedience (competition) is that in obedience, it's always the same old, same old, sometimes in a different order, but still the same exercises, whereas in field, no 2 tests are alike. In my limited experience, not only are they not alike, they are HUGELY different. _

Plus...You get to see a bunch of different country! The test this weekend reminded me of pictures I have seen of Ireland and Scotland! I heard several people comment the vary same thing. 

I'll have to try to draw up the test diagram as Shelley did another thread and share them. They were fun!

And RadarsDad...I was not dry after receiving our title, as it was pretty much raining the whole test!


----------



## Radarsdad

> And RadarsDad...I was not dry after receiving our title, as it was pretty much raining the whole test!


Nice try but it doesn't count!
You need to get the full enjoyment. Ice water feels nice after a hot test!! TRUST ME
Mike


----------



## AmberSunrise

I took some pictures  I can post later if you'd like to see some of my home state


----------



## Radarsdad

You bet we would like too see them!


----------



## DNL2448

Sunrise said:


> I took some pictures  I can post later if you'd like to see some of my home state


Yes! Please do. When I get home, I'll post some from ours.


----------



## AmberSunrise

*A few pictures from my test*

My JH test this past weekend was at West Thompson Dam in CT. The attached pictures don't really do the site justice but were snapped right before the land series began.

For flyer #1, the line was at the top of a small hill which the dogs ran down, then up a small rise, down a steep dip (I lost sight of my dog for a second of two) then into a bowl with heavy cover and a few inches of water. The duck landed somewhere in the bowl for almost all of the dogs.

For mark #2, the dogs ran down the hill at an angle to the first mark (90ish) and the gunner was hidden behind the bushes throwing an angled back bird that landed through the gap.

There are surprisingly delayed echoes in this location so I needed to wait for the second mark to send Faelan until his head relocked in the correct direction.

I did not take pictures of the water series ... both marks were estimated at 90-100 yards and run close to the banks - about 180 degrees separated from each other.

Sorry for the squiggle heads, but I do not have permission to post their pictures


----------



## hotel4dogs

great photos Sharon, thanks! It looks like a lovely place.


----------



## Radarsdad

Cool pics nice to see somebody had some green grass left. Marks look pretty straight forward. Nice little bit of terrain but not that much.


----------



## AmberSunrise

green grass we have!! water too  an agility trial had to be canceled last weekend due to flooding so we even have water where there usually isn't any. This is one of the flood control areas in CT.

This is a fairly popular HT site around here - I liked it. I did not see where they ran SH or MH tests but they are probably really beautiful. I was really impressed with the lack of poison ivy here too.


----------



## Radarsdad

I can assure you no tests will be canceled here because of flooding!!!!


----------



## DNL2448

Whoopie! They just posted the results for Sunday and Doo Doo Head passed! So he has his insurance leg!


----------



## AmberSunrise

DNL2448 said:


> Whoopie! They just posted the results for Sunday and Doo Doo Head passed! So he has his insurance leg!



Yay!! Congratulations


----------



## hotel4dogs

yay Doo Doo Head, LOLOL! (And I thought I was bad calling Tito "butthead" all the time, heehee)


----------



## DNL2448

hotel4dogs said:


> yay Doo Doo Head, LOLOL! (And I thought I was bad calling Tito "butthead" all the time, heehee)


Ya, it switches from Doo Doo Head to Meat Head but mostly its Bug. The boy goes by many names, it's situational. :


----------



## Radarsdad

The boy sweeps the series and your still raggin on him?? Kinda tough on that poor puppy aren't cha??? Whatsa dog gotta do to get some respect???
Gunner doesn't have any names yet. So far it's "Little Man" but that may change.
Radar was either Knucklehead,Bonehead, Screwball or Goofball. Depending on the situation of course.
I called myself an idiot a few times (when it was my fault not his).


----------



## DNL2448

Radarsdad said:


> The boy sweeps the series and your still raggin on him?? Kinda tough on that poor puppy aren't cha??? Whatsa dog gotta do to get some respect???
> Gunner doesn't have any names yet. So far it's "Little Man" but that may change.
> Radar was either Knucklehead,Bonehead, Screwball or Goofball. Depending on the situation of course.
> I called myself an idiot a few times (when it was my fault not his).


Those names are his loving pet names, I can't post what I call him when I'm raggin' on him! 

Be careful using the "Little Man" name for Gunner. Twister (my JRT in siggy) started out as Little Man, then went to Mayo, finally, and of course what stuck, is Mayonnaise :doh: It gets worse from there, now when we are talking to him, it's "come here Mayonnaise, salmon-eggs, lamb-n-eggs". Yes, we get many strange looks when talking to him in public!


----------



## Titan1

DNL2448 said:


> Ya, it switches from Doo Doo Head to Meat Head but mostly its Bug. The boy goes by many names, it's situational. :


Titan is Titey pants and or Wee wee. :


----------



## DNL2448

Titan1 said:


> Titan is Titey pants and or Wee wee. :


Number 11 of all obedience dogs in the country called Wee wee, now that's too funny!


----------



## DNL2448

Here are some pictures from our hunt tests last weekend...

Saturday land series:









Saturday water series:









No pictures of Sunday's land, I'll try to explain it in the next post

Sunday second water mark:









Dooley going after the second water mark:









Dooley going after the first water mark which I did not get a good picture of but will explain it also in the next post:


----------



## hotel4dogs

gorgeous scenery! Our cover here is as tall as the dogs pretty much everywhere, it's been too wet to get anything cut. 
Be careful what you call the dogs, it just *might* slip out of your mouth in the obedience ring some day....


----------



## DNL2448

Sunday's land series was very basic. Imagine, if you will, a softball field shaped, mowed hay field with tall grass just beyond. Dog at home plate, sent for live flyer at first base most birds landing about 3' in tall grass. Second bird landing at third base, a little deeper in heavy cover.

Sunday's first water was a water, land, water, bird. Very short swims about 60' distance total. Doo did run the bank a little before getting back into the water.

All in all, a great time, met nice people and the judges and club were awesome! Plus I won a ton of stuff at their BBQ/raffle. I'm going to plan on hitting this test whenever I can.


----------



## DNL2448

hotel4dogs said:


> Be careful what you call the dogs, it just *might* slip out of your mouth in the obedience ring some day....


Are you speaking from experience?


----------



## Radarsdad

Beautiful scenery even if the dog doesn't pass it's worth the trip. I like that water series. 
Plus all the loot you took home.

Barb, just what were those words you let slip????


----------



## AmberSunrise

What beautiful scenery ! Looks like some fun marks 



DNL2448 said:


> Here are some pictures from our hunt tests last weekend...
> 
> Saturday land series:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday water series:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No pictures of Sunday's land, I'll try to explain it in the next post
> 
> Sunday second water mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dooley going after the second water mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dooley going after the first water mark which I did not get a good picture of but will explain it also in the next post:


----------



## DNL2448

They were fun! One thing that is hard to see on in the first picture is that the marks are up a fairly steep grade. I don't know how to portray that in photography yet.


----------



## GoldenSail

Wow! I'll have to share pics when they are edited. I didn't take them so I have to wait.


----------



## Radarsdad

By the way a little tidbit I learned from Karl Gunzer about Goldens. They will not hunt down a hill if they pass a mark unless you train them for it. That uphill mark is tough for a Golden if they overshoot it. They will hunt sideways working uphill, but it is a bear to get them to hunt downhill. He demonstrated that to me with Radar and Ranger (before he got his AFC) when I was day training with him. Might have been Beau he had both of them there.


----------



## DNL2448

Radarsdad said:


> By the way a little tidbit I learned from Karl Gunzer about Goldens. They will not hunt down a hill if they pass a mark unless you train them for it. That uphill mark is tough for a Golden if they overshoot it. They will hunt sideways working uphill, but it is a bear to get them to hunt downhill. He demonstrated that to me with Radar and Ranger (before he got his AFC) when I was day training with him. Might have been Beau he had both of them there.


Rhut roh, Dooley ran past the mark about 20 yards then worked his way back to the mark. Maybe I better check his DNA!!! : I saw several dogs overrun the mark, it was an interesting concept. I wish I were better at "seeing" what they do on the marks.


----------



## Radarsdad

Good for Dooley you are blessed. I got it demonstrated to me first hand. I really had work on Radar to get him to a pheasant Karl had set up just to get him to overrun it. We had to repeat it several times and again for a couple of days. Just trying pass along something I observed.


----------



## AmberSunrise

DNL2448 said:


> They were fun! One thing that is hard to see on in the first picture is that the marks are up a fairly steep grade. I don't know how to portray that in photography yet.


Grins - if you learn how, let me know? My pictures did not really do justice to the terrain this past weekend either - it can be hard


----------



## DNL2448

Radarsdad said:


> Good for Dooley you are blessed. I got it demonstrated to me first hand. I really had work on Radar to get him to a pheasant Karl had set up just to get him to overrun it. We had to repeat it several times and again for a couple of days. Just trying pass along something I observed.


I am blessed! However, that said, I don't know that we would be able to duplicate his performance should we do that test again. Doo tends to be inconsistant which I am sure is due to my ineffeciencies as a trainer. My hope is I will be a better trainer with Tag. I also don't know how much it affects his performance but when he had his last eye exam the vet did clear him, though he does have an iris to iris thing (forgot what it was called). As my trainer I am working with now pointed out, one day he steps on the marks straight and true, but the next he puts up a big hunt. All I know is I really have my work cut out getting him ready for Senior. I'll be leaning heavily on my GRF training buddies. :wavey:


----------



## Radarsdad

There are some drills for marking you may have done them already. If you would like I will find them. May be one one of those "Golden moments" I have noticed days of shear brilliance and other days I've got somebody else's dog. They have good days and bad days just like us.


----------



## DNL2448

Radarsdad said:


> There are some drills for marking you may have done them already. If you would like I will find them. May be one one of those "Golden moments" I have noticed days of shear brilliance and other days I've got somebody else's dog. They have good days and bad days just like us.


I'm just glad he had his good day on the day we titled! Yes! Please, I would love to see the drills for marking. 

On a related note, where do you start with your handling? Ladder drill, sight blinds, etc?


----------



## Radarsdad

Click on this link. T work is finished first. 
Training Flow Chart

Don't skip steps in this chart. Each step builds on the other. Hope it helps


----------



## DNL2448

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Radarsdad

Start on these for marking. 
Marking Drill Programs
I am trying to find a diagram on the Y drill. When I start using gunners in the field do I will this drill every day before we run the marks. Teaches depth perception.


----------



## Maxs Mom

Radarsdad said:


> Click on this link. T work is finished first.
> Training Flow Chart
> 
> Don't skip steps in this chart. Each step builds on the other. Hope it helps


Thanks for this... I am still WAY up at the top. It is helpful to see the progression though. We newbies get impatient. :


----------

